# figure 8 belay sling



## eiskusma (Mar 7, 2015)

Been poking around the forums for a few weeks and came across a few people who had created slingshots out of figure 8 belays. Thought they were really cool so took a crack at it myself. It was probably a little ambitious for my first diy slingshot what with being metal and all. But hey, go big or go home. Let me know what you think.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Figure 8s are fun to shoot. But since all you had to do was cut the top off with a hacksaw, I wouldn't say it's too "ambitious". : ) Have fun with it!!!!!


----------



## eiskusma (Mar 7, 2015)

Just ambitious since I haven't done anything resembling shop work really since grade school some 15+ years ago, especially with metal  . I did have an excuse to bust out the dremel tool to soften all the cut edges though 

It is rather fun. Picked up some 3/8" shot from a camping store and went plinking with it on a little range setup in my basement.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

These things are super fun plinkers...I really need to make another. Good job on that, have fun.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i have one of these they are real fun,you did a nice job


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Great job! It looks like a fun plinker!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I need to make me one of these.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Good job as for your nice little shooter...I have one..But i do not shoot it any more..In fact I am sending it to a SSF member...

May Your Ammo Fly Straight~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Having not climbed for years (gettin' too old for that) I rooted through my climbing gear a year ago or so and found my CMI "8" ring and banded it up without cutting it...as a circle. At first it did pretty good but then when I banded up a bit heavier, it got fork hits from the 9mm lead I always use. No matter what I did each session of 300 rds or so got at least one fork hit. I got a 'return to sender" ricochet off the fork on one occasion, fortunately not in the face. I didn't want to cut it up so I gave it to my nephew who's a weekend rock climber in WA (Ft. Lewis), sending it home with a visitor returning to USA. Opening the ring like you and others did would have solved the prob of fork hits. Buying a belay ring is more costly than a Tru Mark wrist braced folding SS unless you can find an 8 cheap. The end ring serves as a pinkey hold. Your rendition is flat, light weight and would shoot nicely. This is an addictive sport on two counts, making and shooting. Beware! LOL Nice job, enjoy.


----------



## eiskusma (Mar 7, 2015)

added a para cord wrap to beef up the grip





  








my first sling 4




__
eiskusma


__
Mar 12, 2015




little figure 8 sling with paracord wrap


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Here is my 2 versions !


----------

